# A.i.r.c.o



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

AIRCO


Represents how the PKL will be addressing all our campaigns from this point onwards.

Apathy
Ignorance
Regulation
Corruption
Opposition

EPS - is an emotive campaign that sits under Regulation, therefore it is a campaign coded by R.

We are running various campaigns, all of which will be aimed at the five codes above.

One of the biggest problems we have is that there are no websites out there offering impartial information, sadly. We do have legislation website offerings from the likes of DEFRA, Natural England etc, then we have websites like FOCAS that offer the legislation itself that affects the industry, then there are the anti sites and then we have this forum thankfully, that as Nerys pointed out the balls to support. There is Pro Keepers Lobby, sitting in its construction stage and in the eyes of many - still in its infancy.

But PKL is being seen , our actions are being noted as are indeed our slogans, they are being viewed by all and comments are coming back to us. We are trying to make it easier in our website writings for people to see with their eyes wide open, but it is not easy.

PKL launched a wake up call to all the industry, all of it, regulations, opposition, industry the lot. To basically say, HELLO!

Let me clarify something for the readers, all of the readers and those who pm me their thoughts which l do take on board. The Industry, is all of us, business and hobby alike. Retail, vets, education, sellers, buyers, manufacturers, distributors, etc.

It has been suggested quite recently that ‘as you all have busy lives’ we should [PKL] leave you alone to get on with your everyday routines, and that when it all crunches to a halt in the reptile community, you wont care, you will ‘buy a dog’. Now in some respects the writer of that - may be correct.

But to say that you don’t care, is that how you feel? For that one suggestion basically implied that the keeper should be backed away from. That PKL should only concentrate upon industry, well listen up folks - you are not the only apathetic ones, so is industry. Why then do we even bother to motivate a response from you?

Because we know YOU DO CARE, but you lack a direction, you lack an achievement. This is not about new leadership, this is about what you the keeper cares about. If you are going to go out and buy a dog instead of keeping reptiles then GIVE UP YOUR REPTILES NOW and buy a dog or a cat, life will be easier …………………..for a while.

So no, l will not back off the keeper, let me say that now direct to the viewers of my writings.

Industry is going to also get our attentions, as are the antis, as are the ignorant the latter being simple because they just need educating, the apathetic will be made aware of us. And we have not even started on the corruption within this industry yet.

Everyone needs to be shaken back into life, they need to be directed, they need to be motivated.

Societies listen up, stop complaining about things in terms of membership figures being low, do something about it, now before membership falls by the wayside completely.

ANTIS listen up, enough, we are no longer quiet, we are sick to the teeth of your false illogical allegations made against the industry as a whole. Why do you not learn more - try to understand more. Are we like you? No, we are better than you with your bombings, exhuming, threats, aggressive and violent campaigns, and the so on.

The apathetic listen up, people are now asking more questions, posting more questions, generally wanting to know more, so what are you doing? What are you actively doing to contribute to keeping your passion alive. It is not good enough to simply sit back and observe, do something, join a club, a society but do something..

Aggressive campaigning is slated against - then what do you suggest in a return? Nothing, you do nothing.

Again back to the industry, it is all of us, we are all in the same boat. The industry has more enemies within that it does externally, and there are many outside who would see us fail. We keep animals, we keep pets, that is what it is about - without pets there is nothing.

Industry is us, and ‘us’ is the industry, PKL can not just simply concentrate on one aspect and ignore the other. The private keeper is the backbone to the industry and society or societies would do well to remember that. Without a keeper you do not have a membership, without buyers you do not have retail, without retail you do not have industry, without ANIMALS you have nothing.

No animals, no jobs, no jobs, no industry. Remember that. The keeper is l repeat - THE BACKBONE - look after them. Stop treating them like mushrooms. 

And to the mushrooms that are not pro active, the longer you take to get involved the quicker your passion will disappear. To those who are pro active, well done - YOU CARE.

But we must all stop with the internal politics, the ‘l don’t like her/him’ syndrome, we must cease the fragmentation and we must endeavour to unite under one banner. 

PKL is trying to achieve that, but we unlike the opposition are starting from scratch, there will be times when we do get it wrong, but we have to rectify things carefully and quickly, we are out of time.

The Antis pushed for the EPS to be passed in Britain, they spent thousands making sure that your animals would be killed, oh that is right - sorry, surrendered. But they backed it and financed it so that UK would have to implement it. BETTER OFF DEAD than in CAPTIVITY.

The antis pushed for it, DEFRA runs with it. By choice, who knows, we are part of EUROPE. 

How aggressive is that ladies and gentlemen?

What do we do? Well, we will write ‘very strongly’ and push a leaflet into your face!! Gosh, that is just simply so aggressive isn’t it? And for that we are URBAN Terrorists.

Aggressive campaigning for the pro keeper would at this stage in the game be simply thinking that a fist image is offensive and the use of the sh*t and Bast**ds is ‘oooh, not nice’, 

WAKE UP!!

So we will approach all angles as a lobby, and we will try and illicit a response, motivate a reply, generate an interest and somehow encourage people to become involved more actively in the animals they care about. 

If that fails…………. 

……………BUY A DOG!

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby




​


----------

